# Moebius Green Lantern Finished



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

This is the new Moebius Green Lantern kit which I picked up from Frank at an Orlando IPMS contest earlier this month. It was a relatively easy kit but is very cool as I read the Green Lantern comic books when I was growing up. The thing is though I am unfamiliar with the scene being portrayed. Here are my pictures:




























Bob K.


----------



## Fraley1701 (Sep 3, 2003)

Nice job Bob! Really good paint! Thank you for sharing your pictures. :thumbsup:


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Gonna post another admiring thumbs up on this forum as well, Bob. That's a beautiful build. And what a cool dynamic sculpt!


----------



## JamesInNC (Sep 17, 2011)

Great build, Bob. You really captured the costume colors!

James


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

> The thing is though I am unfamiliar with the scene being portrayed.


I think like other Superhero model kits ( Batman on the Tree, Robin perched precariously over the machinery, Wonder Woman lassoing an Octopus, Superman busting through a brick wall, etc... ) that it's just a _generic_ situation that you might find Green Lantern involved in.

- GJS


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Bob's and guys! I really like your green that you used but now I'm wondering. Is mine too dark?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Perfect!


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

:hat: That's NICE! I admit I hadn't planned on getting one because I haven't read a GL story since Carmine Infantino and Gil Kane were drawing his stories, but your build up is rather inspiring, and I know just the right shade of green I'll be using, too! Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

That looks amazing!


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Very cool build up kudos! :thumbsup:


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

It appears to be based on a story from the 60's when Hal (Green Lantern) Jordan travelled to the anti-matter universe of Qward to find a cure for radiation that was killing his friend, Tom "Pie Face" Komoku. Pie Face had become irradiated by a missile from Qward. GL was forced to fight a giant robot for the cure. the robot turned out to be good, and gave GL the cure before falling to the Qwardian's weapons. GL made a hasty retreat back to the matter universe and was able to cure Pie Face of the radiation. The model dipicts the fght between GL and the robot before it revealed it was good and wanted to help him.

I don't have the issue number, but it is in a Showcase collection I have at home.

Larry


----------



## Thunderbird (Mar 4, 2009)

Beautiful work! I can't wait to pick this up at my LHS.


----------



## Scary Terry (Jul 8, 2009)

"The Batman" nailed it -- when doing the concept sketch for this kit, I was trying for an action scene that would be similar in feel to the Aurora DC kits -- especially Wonder Woman and Superboy. The robot was inspired by a Gil Kane 'bot from an early GL story. It may be the story LGFugate describes, though I'd have to go back and look to be certain. The main thing, though was finding a scene/pose that would allow GL to be flying. I thought that was a must for the character. I wasn't sure this would work -- but Joe Laudati made it so. 

And I'm in the process of building _my_ copy of the kit now...!


----------



## Al Loew (Jul 3, 2008)

Bob,

Excellent work on a great kit! Would you please tell us what color did you use for the green? The shade looks really spot-on to me.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I'll repost from what I posted in the Model forum:

I used Freak Flex Goblin Green which I mixed a bit of white with. I then did the detailing of the muscles on the body using Citadel Thraka Green wash. I was fairly happy with how the colors turned out overall. I airbrushed the green as the first color. I then silly puttied the green and sprayed one of the legs black with Vallejo Air black. That was a bit of a pain so I ended up doing the remaining black by hand using the Vallejo black paint. I really like the Vallejo air and miniatures paints. I silly puttied around the chest emblem and airbrushed it FF white. This was not exactly perfect so after removing the silly putty I touched it up with Vallejo white and then painted the lantern emblem by hand with my green/white mix. The white parts on the arms/hands were airbrushed with Freak Flex white as the masking was easy on those. The head was done by hand with Vallejo game colors and the flesh was done using an Andrea flesh set. I used a Vallejo leather color on the hair and then gave it a dark brown wash which shows the hair lines very well up close. The base was done with a couple of shades of FF browns using an airbrush and then some low point darkening and high point lightening was done with Freestyle transparent paynes gray and dark flesh. The robot was sprayed with Vallejo air steel after masking him off with silly putty but then a significant amount of touch up along the edges was done by hand with the Vallejo paint. I also highlighted the ring blast with Tamiya transparent green airbrushed into the low points. The model was given a coat of Testors dull coat from the can and I went back and put Future clear on by hand over the robot. I also sprayed the lantern rays with Future. That is fairly well the painting technique I used and there was a fair amount of hand painting done on him.

Oh, and the name plate. I painted it black first with the airbrush. Then I painted the lettering white by hand. The lettering was raised enough that it was fairly easy. I did the white as trying to cover the black with green was likely to be difficult. Once the white was dry I did three separate paintings of the green by hand as the paint was thin and needed multiple coats to cover. Actually the name plate wasn't really that hard, more time consuming than anything.

And I don't have any plans for lighting this model. Actually I have never done lighting on a model since I returned to serious modeling about 8 years ago but I guess I need to try sometime. It will likely be a spaceship when I take the plunge.

And thanks everyone for the kind comments. Always a pleasure to get compliments from fellow modelers.

Bob K.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Great paint job, Bob! Love the shading you gave to the green part of GL's outfit. 

Sean


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

Scary Terry said:


> "The Batman" nailed it -- when doing the concept sketch for this kit, I was trying for an action scene that would be similar in feel to the Aurora DC kits -- especially Wonder Woman and Superboy. The robot was inspired by a Gil Kane 'bot from an early GL story. It may be the story LGFugate describes, though I'd have to go back and look to be certain. The main thing, though was finding a scene/pose that would allow GL to be flying. I thought that was a must for the character. I wasn't sure this would work -- but Joe Laudati made it so.
> 
> And I'm in the process of building _my_ copy of the kit now...!


You and Joe both did a fantastic job, Mr. Beatty!

- GJS


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Not sure how I missed this... your GL really looks great, Bob! I finished mine last week... very cool model! - Denis


----------

